#  Chat Ecke >   Profileinstellungen der User >

## Obelix1962

Hallo an alle, 
wäre nicht schlecht  :angry_shut_up:  wenn Ihr bei Euerm Profil (He nicht in Richtung der Füße jetzt schaun) auf der Karte (O No Kreditkarte waaaaar faalllsch) eine Nadel setzt  :emot23_prayer:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## i - Punkt

Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen, ... greife lieber zur .....! 
Warum do aufgebracht, ... es braucht Jeder seine Eingewöhnungszeit und dazu gehört vielleicht für den Einen oder Anderen auch Zeit, Vertrauen aufzubauen!
Jeder darf sich diese Zeit auch nehmen, oder meinst Du nicht? 
Aber diese Karte ist wirklich genial, .... absolut super! *find*

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich geh ja nicht in die Luft  :vampire_flying:  
Ich bitte ja nur um Nutzung der genialen Möglichkeit, --o (Nadeln) zu setzen darf nämlich nicht jeder 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Ulrike

Ich darf dreimal die Woche eine Nadel setzen und finde das gar nicht so genial  :Zwinker:   :Grin:  [img width=70 height=25]http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/muede/s050.gif[/img]  
LG,
Ulrike

----------


## Claus

ich durfte eine Zeit lang auch täglich... : :Smiley: 
Aber hier sollte man ruhig 1 mal!  :Grin:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Leonessa

Ich "darf" sogar mehrmals täglich Nadeln setzen. (Sie sind jedoch NICHT der Grund, warum ich meinen Beruf gerne mache!!!)
Aber diese eine Nadel ist wirklich sehr interessant, da hat Obelix recht! Es wäre schön, wenn sie noch mehr genutzt würde.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

Danke Leonessa, 
zumindest einer (sorry eine) die mich versteht.  :c_love_puter4:   :s_rose_for_u_cut:   :v_smilie_rainbow:   :lips_heart_1:   :dance_3_7:   :wee_hee_cut:   :zl_good_luck_cut:   :zn_game:   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:  :foreveryours_cut:   :e_jumping_1:   :peace_2_cut:    !  D A N K E  !  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Claus

Oh, war mein Beitrag so missverständlich? : :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@ an alle die noch nicht auf der Karte Ihren Pin gesetzt haben 
Aber jetzt hallo  :howareyou_4_cut: 
schnell  :angry_slap_1: 
schnell  :angry_slap_3:  
ganz einfach:
 - auf Profil drücken
 - auf Profil ändern gehen
 - bei Karte die Nadel setzen
 - freuen das das geklappt hat
 - profil ändern drücken
 - Fertig !  :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut: 
 - alle anderen freuen sich drüber, die wissen nun wo ihr daheim seit.  ALSO SCHNELL UNTER PROFIL EINSTELLUNGEN 
NÄDELCHEN SETZEN !!! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS: *wäre schade wenn Ihr diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzt  *

----------


## StarBuG

Hihi 
Obelix ist total der Landkarten-Fan  :Grin:  
*Obelix-die-Ehrennadel-des-angagiertesten-Landkarten-Fans-überreich* hihi

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBaG 
z.Z. lehn ich die ab.  :baa_cut: 
Ich nehm die erst an wenn die ersten 100 Ihr Nädelchen gesetzt haben.  IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:    IIIII IIIII   IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  IIIII IIIII  :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:  
Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja für die Karte einen Zähler einrichten das ich nicht immer die Nadeln zählen muß  :laughter01:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Ich kann leider nicht programmieren, sonst würde ich das machen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

@ *an alle die noch nicht* auf der Karte Ihren Pin gesetzt haben zur Erinnerung oder als kleine Aufforderung 
Aber jetzt hallo  :howareyou_4_cut: 
schnell  :angry_slap_1: 
schnell  :angry_slap_3:  
ganz einfach:
- auf Profil drücken
- auf Profil ändern gehen
- bei Karte die Nadel setzen
- freuen das das geklappt hat
- profil ändern drücken
- Fertig !  :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:  
- alle anderen freuen sich drüber, die wissen nun wo ihr daheim seit.  ALSO SCHNELL UNTER PROFIL EINSTELLUNGEN  NÄDELCHEN SETZEN !!! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS: *wäre schade wenn Ihr diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzt*

----------


## StarBuG

Naja, deine Anweisungen sind noch aus dem alten Forum  :Zwinker:  
So gehts: 
Oben auf Landkarte klicken.
Dann auf [Dein Eintrag]
Oben auf der Karte euren Wohnort suchen (wenn ihr oben rechts auf "Map" schaltet, habt ihr eine Stadtplan-Ansicht)
Da, wo euer Haus ist, klickt ihr einfach in die Karte, und schon ist der Pin da.
Ganz unten könnt ihr noch einen Text dazu schreiben und wenn ihr ein Foto von euch auch mit dem Marker anzeigen lassen wollt, auch ein Foto verlinken. 
Dann auf Informationen speichern, und schon seid ihr auf der Karte vertreten  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBuG 
Danke Micha ! 
Jetzt weis ich wenigstens das irgend einer im Forum diesen Beitrag auch liest ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Ich habe den Beitrag auch gelesen, hihi, aber mein Pin fehlt auch immer noch.  
Ich bin da einfach zu blöd für! 
Und mein Mann hat es trotz mehrmaliger Erinnerung auch noch nicht verinnerlicht, daß er das machen MUSS! 
Ich gebe ihm heute abend nochmal einen Schubs in Richtung Landkarte, damit Obelix zur Ruhe kommt und seine Nerven nicht überstrapaziert!  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante,  versuch es doch mal selbst.
Das mit dem Pin setzen ist so einfach das haben sogar schon andere fertig gebracht!  :bravo_2_cut:   
Meine Nerven kann man da nicht überstrapazieren ich hab diesbezüglich keine. :Patsch:  
Aber wie Michi schon schrieb: ich bin der Jäger des verlorenen Pin's oder so ähnlich.
Einer muß sich halt kümmern, würde mein Chefe sagen, dann machen sie das mal. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Ich muß ja nicht alles können!* 
I*ch halte es wie Dein Chef: Ich delegiere die Sache mit dem Pin weiter an meinen Göttergatten!  
Ich setze den Pin immer falsch, mal lande ich in Niedersachsen, mal siedele ich uns in Hessen an, Holland war auch schon dabei!  
Mach doch nicht so eine Welle hier wegen der Pins! *Obelix mal nehme und an den Ohren ziehe*  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
ich mach doch keine Welle deswegen. 
Würde das TOLL finden wenn Du das selber hinbekommst. 
Du weist doch selbst ist die Frau ! 
Liebe Grüße
Obelix1962 
PS: Welche Ohren ?

----------


## Teetante

*Aha, an Deinen Ohren scheinen schon mehrere gezogen haben, da Du sie nicht mehr findest.... 
Ich nerve heute abend mal nen büschen rum und dann wirst Du auch wieder einen Pin von mir sehen! Versprochen! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante  DANKE !

----------


## Teetante

*@Obelix!*  *Da nicht für!*  *Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Juhu, :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Cool:   
und wieder haben es 2 Juser geschaft das Pinlein 
auf der Google-Earth Karte zu setzen.  Danke Danke Danke 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

So Obelix - hab meinen Marker auch wieder gesetzt :-)

----------


## Domino

huhu, 
es ist vollbracht, ich habs gerade getan - die Nadel gesetzt  :jumps_1:  
Servus Domino

----------


## Obelix1962

Freu  :a_plain111:  
Luftspünge mach ich  :e_jumping_1:  
Klasse  :bravo_2_cut:  
Juhu  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  
Einfach Spitze von Euch  :my_world_cut:   :lips_heart_1:   :c_love_puter4:   :ta_clap:   :wee_hee_cut:   :writing_love:   :zl_good_luck_cut:    
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*So, der Pin ist seit Freitag wieder an Ort und Stelle! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## günni

habt ihr denn 
schon mal nachgeschaut, wo und wie der obelix wohnt? 
MUSS EIN HAUSBOOT SEIN? :Grin:  :eek!:  
günni

----------


## riba67

Hahaha, habs auch grad gesehen. 
Schaut echt witzig aus! Vielleicht erzählt uns obelix ja noch mehr von seiner "Heimat" 
Birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen! 
Hihi Hausboot ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn man meinen Pin betrachtet wohne ich auf nem Hochsitz, der Pin ist im Wald angesiedelt! Mit voller Absicht!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Tja da muß ich wohl rede und Antwort stehen. 
Meinen Pin hab ich mit absicht auf die Künstliche Insel im Neckar gesteckt da ich: 
1. Mit meinen Kindern laufend auf dem Spielplatz bin
2. Wir da den Sandstrand mit lecker Weizenbier vom Fass haben.
3. Die Wilhelma (Zoologisch-Botanischer Garten) da gleich ist.
4. Das Rosensteinmuseum (Naturkundemuseum) da auch gleich ist.
5. Der zugehörende Rosensteinpark stets besucht werden kann.
6. Ich zeigen wollte das auch ich mal ne Insel brauche
7. Ich von da aus etwa ca. 300 Meter mein Nestchen hab. 
Ich glaube diese 7 Gründe sind jedoch nur ein kleiner Teil der 
Vorteile hier zu Wohnen.
Mit  250.000 jähriger Geschichte im Nacken ist Bad Cannstatt
heute mit seinen 65000 Einwohnern der größte Stadtteil der
Landeshauptstadt (dem größten Dorf Deutschlands) Stuttgart. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Heike1

Also ich war auf mein Profil, bin auf Profil ändern gegangen und dann :Huh?: ?
Da habe ich nichts mit Karte gefunden.
Gehe ich auf die Landkarte sehe ich mein Profil nicht :Huh?:  
Möchte auch Nadel setzen :Evil:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## StarBuG

Geh auf Landkarte und dann auf [Dein Eintrag], da kannst du deinen Pin setzen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Heike1 
Schon mal Danke im vorraus, wieder ein Mensch der mich versteht juhu! 
Geht wirklich ganz einfach:
Geh auf Landkarte dort auf [Dein Eintrag], Zoomen Dich in Deinen Ort (egal ob Lankarte oder Sataufnahme und dann kannst du Deinen Pin nach belieben setzen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Heike1

Also Obelix und Starbug, wollt ihr mich auf den Arm nehmen, ihr wißt wohl nicht was ich wiege :Grin:  
Also auf "Landkarte" o.k. auf "mein Eintrag" o.k., da soll ich was ausfüllen, Marker usw. hä was soll ich denn in die Zeilen schreiben :Huh?:  
Habe es ohne ausfüllen abgeschickt, ging auch nicht.
Wieso sollte ich das Profil ändern :Undecided:  
Technik ist echt nicht mein Ding
Tschüß Heike
 P.S.Kann das nicht mal einer von den Frauen, mir das erklären :Smiley:      

> @Heike1 
> Schon mal Danke im vorraus, wieder ein Mensch der mich versteht juhu! 
> Geht wirklich ganz einfach:
> Geh auf Landkarte dort auf [Dein Eintrag], Zoomen Dich in Deinen Ort (egal ob Lankarte oder Sataufnahme und dann kannst du Deinen Pin nach belieben setzen. 
> Grüßle
> Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Heike! 
Also ich habe in die Zeilen zum Ausfüllen Teetante geschrieben, dann mit dem + und - Zeichen links in dem Raster die Karte heranzoomen, ein Klick auf die Stelle machen und der Pin müßte sitzen! Ich habe auch nur meinem Mann über die Schulter geschaut, aber mehr hat der nicht gemacht und mein Pin ist ja wieder da! 
Habe gerade Lars nochmal gefragt, also die Zeilen einfach mit deinem Nickname oder auch XYZ ausfüllen, Pin setzen und abschicken, dann müßte es klappen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

Na endlich ein Computerexperte wie ich :Grin:  
Siehe da, es hat geklappt :Zwinker:  
Warum Technik immer so kompliziert erklärt werden muß, ist doch Kinderleicht :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike    

> *Hi Heike!*  *Also ich habe in die Zeilen zum Ausfüllen Teetante geschrieben, dann mit dem + und - Zeichen links in dem Raster die Karte heranzoomen, ein Klick auf die Stelle machen und der Pin müßte sitzen! Ich habe auch nur meinem Mann über die Schulter geschaut, aber mehr hat der nicht gemacht und mein Pin ist ja wieder da!*  *Habe gerade Lars nochmal gefragt, also die Zeilen einfach mit deinem Nickname oder auch XYZ ausfüllen, Pin setzen und abschicken, dann müßte es klappen!*  *Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

